# Il Cibo



## Dimme

Ciao, sono io per un' altra volta(spero che non sia fastidioso). `E giusto dire "questo cibo intossica l' organismo"?


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Dimme said:


> E' giusto dire "questo cibo intossica l'organismo"?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Scusate, ma questa di _cibo_ è una mia ossessione personale. 
_Cibo _è una parola che si usa poco frequentemente in italiano. Che cosa intendi dire esattamente? Così possiamo verificare se _cibo_ è davvero la parola più adatta.


----------



## Dimme

Allora, il nutrimento? L' alimento? Qual' `e la propria parola?


----------



## M_07

Dimme said:


> Allora, il nutrimento? L' alimento? Qual' `e la propria parola?


Dipende tu cosa vuoi dire...


----------



## Dimme

Scusate, molto carne fa male all' organismo. Carne `e il cibo, davvero?


----------



## M_07

Dimme said:


> Scusate, molt_a_ carne fa male all' organismo.


La carne è un alimento.


----------



## Angel.Aura

E il cibo consiste di alimenti.


----------



## cityofgod

Angel.Aura said:


> E il cibo consiste di alimenti.


 
Sono d'accordo con Te, in quanto la parola *cibo* esprime una categoria generica di alimenti, la parola *alimento* è - in un senso più sistemistico, l'unità base di tale categoria.


----------



## silvy76

Ciao dimme, mi permetto di farti una piccola correzione(come vedi piccola piccola

Ciao, sono io (per) un' altra volta.....

Apparte ció la parola *cibo* per me l'hai usata correttamente in quanto é, come é giá stato scritto, un termine generico che comprende ogni tipo di alimento


----------



## M_07

A me sembrava un po' strano che la carne fosse "cibo".
Lui ha detto:questo cibo intossica l'organismo(la carne).


----------



## Dimme

Ma che cosa `e la carne? Tuttavia vi ringrazio per le vostre risposte.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Un alimento!


----------



## Dimme

Allora cosi':"La carne `e un alimento che consumandolo in grandi quantita' ci intossichera' l'organismo"?


----------



## sabrinita85

Dimme said:


> Allora così: "*La carne è un alimento che, consumandolo in grandi quantità, ci intossicherà il nostro organismo*"?


----------



## MünchnerFax

A me sembra che col presente sarebbe più scorrevole:
_La carne è un alimento che, *se* consuma*to* in grandi quantità, __*ci*__ intossic*a* il nostro_ _organismo_.


----------



## IrvingJones

MünchnerFax said:


> A me sembra che col presente sarebbe più scorrevole:
> _La carne è un alimento che, *se* consuma*to* in grandi quantità, __*ci*__ intossic*a* il nostro_ _organismo_.


La carne è un alimento che, se consumato in grandi quantità, *intossica il nostro organismo* oppure *ci intossica l'organismo.*
*ci= a noi*
 
a noi intossica il nostro organismo


----------



## MünchnerFax

È rosso e barrato, il mio _ci_.


----------



## IrvingJones

Scusa, non l'avevo visto...
(ho il monitor magnetizzato e non visualizza gran che bene tutto quello che non è nero...farò più attenzione)


----------

